# Is This Is Why LEO's Earn thier 'Jade'?



## Bruce Monkhouse (24 Nov 2007)

For all the pathetic drama that is unfolding in the "Taser" thread with the police-bashing and those that seem to feel that those who serve don't have the right to state how they feel about the average Canadian, etc, I give you a tiny little story in the Ottawa Sun that won't get picked up by any other media and just shows the kind of pathitic creatures that must be dealt with day in and day out.

Notice after all the heart-wrenching work that must have gone on and the absolute hatred anyone would, IMO, justifiably have towards these two 





			
				Tommy said:
			
		

> window licking mouth breathers


 the police et al can just stand by and watch them walk away with a parking ticket.

Suffer the children.



http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Canada/2007/11/24/4681229-sun.html

Toddlers left in freezing van

By KENNETH JACKSON, SUN MEDIA

The Ottawa Sun     

Bylaw officer Jim Walton could have easily written up a parking ticket, put it under the windshield wiper and kept on going. 
It's York St. It's cold and the car has no parking receipt on its dashboard. 

But he's a nice guy. He figures maybe the owner paid for parking and the receipt blew off onto the floor or into the middle console. 
He peeks inside the van. 
He doesn't see a ticket. But he sees something move in the backseat. 

"The back windows were all tinted really dark and I thought I saw a hand move ... I came to the back and cupped my hands to the window and saw two babies in there," he tells the Sun. 
The van isn't running, the doors are locked and at about 11:20 a.m. yesterday, the temperature outside was -6C. 

"My heart just about jumped out of my throat," said Walton, a big guy who's dressed warmly for his shift walking through the Byward Market issuing parking tickets. 
He goes around to the front of the van and puts a bare hand on the hood. It's "stone cold." 
He calls dispatch for police and they arrive minutes later. So do fire and paramedics. 

The parents are not there. Everyone is wondering how long the children have been locked inside. 
Wasting no time, emergency responders shatter the driver's side window and pull out an infant and a toddler. 
They're fine, but are taken to CHEO as a precaution. 

Police later said the children were in the van for at least an hour, maybe more. 
A woman who works nearby said she saw the van parked there when she arrived for work. Cecilia Rivera-Williams said she's "100% positive" the van was parked there at 10:30 a.m. 

"I have a seven-month-old at home and you don't do that. I saw the cops there and thought maybe somebody was dead or there was an animal inside. I never expected it to be two kids," she said. 
"I had to leave because it was too disturbing." 
Another person who works nearby, but who didn't want to be named, is just as adamant the van was there when he arrived at work at 8 a.m. 

When the parents returned to their van after 12:30 p.m., police were waiting. 
They went to CHEO, where they spoke with police investigators and CAS workers. 
At 2:15 p.m., the parents left the hospital, carrying their children and their carseats and asking to be left alone. 

Police and CAS are investigating. No charges have been laid. The parents did receive a parking ticket. If they pay early, it's only $35.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (24 Nov 2007)

that' s excellent work by the bylaw officer. Now the CAS should swing into action and make sure these folks haven't got other safety issues going on in their home. this should raise a red flag about their ability to provide a safe environment for their children.
I think the point from the other thread is still valid....you don't judge the majority of parents by the inane actions of this couple. yup there are plenty of bad parents out there but that's not the majority. 
no one said people don't have a right to state an opinion about how they feel. I think the question was about generalizing and having a professional attitude.


----------



## JBoyd (24 Nov 2007)

I Believe there are laws regarding children and dogs being left in cars alone are there not? or is that only in summer? I know here, 2 or 3 years ago a father left his 11 month old daughter in the car to go pay bills and what not, it was 35+ Celsius outside, she died. I dont know the exact time she was left in the car, but it wasnt that long. Definatley not like 2 hours as these children would have been if the bylaw officer didn't come by. Personally I believe he recieves serious recogntion because although they were alright, in another hour they could not have been, he saved lives. Those parents should also recieve a visit from social services...


----------



## Thompson_JM (26 Nov 2007)

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> that' s excellent work by the bylaw officer. Now the CAS should swing into action and make sure these folks haven't got other safety issues going on in their home. this should raise a red flag about their ability to provide a safe environment for their children.
> I think the point from the other thread is still valid....you don't judge the majority of parents by the inane actions of this couple. yup there are plenty of bad parents out there but that's not the majority.
> no one said people don't have a right to state an opinion about how they feel. I think the question was about generalizing and having a professional attitude.



lovely theory.... "Should" swing into action...... more often then not, beds get pooped in when it comes to this kind of stuff though.  it happens over and over and over again...

Now, As a cop, or professional working in that sort of field, you see this everyday... you see innocent people victimized, lives torn apart, death, pain, human suffering. and yet no matter what you seem to do, the laws, and the courts keep letting the scumbags who perpetrate these actions off. over and over again... after you spend months slaving over a case trying to get some truly evil person locked away, some slick defense lawyer comes in, does a legal tapdance, and gets it thrown out on a technicality...   

and then the public, have the gall to say "well why didnt the police try harder? why didnt the police do their jobs? why are we paying them when these people are continued to get set free?"

you tell me if that wont make you just a little bit bitter......  I know I sure would be......   

when that child pornographer gets let off on a Charter of Rights Technicallity, or the Serial Rapist gets a better lawyer then the Crown....  

Will the police still do their job? yes. will they still try to keep these guys off the streets? yes.... 

will they be a little Jaded and bitter? absolutely..... but can you really blame them at that point..... all they really know, is that in a short time, theyre going to have to deal with someone who's life will have been changed forever because of violent crime, because the system failed, and a bad guy went free..... and now an innocent person got hurt because of it....

but thats just my .02


----------



## geo (26 Nov 2007)

BZ to the Bylaw officer, I promise I will be patient & more tolerant the next time one of these upstanding gentlemen decide to ticket my car....



To the parents; .... Shame on you!


----------



## zipperhead_cop (26 Nov 2007)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> I Believe there are laws regarding children and dogs being left in cars alone are there not?



I'd be looking at Criminal Negligence.


----------



## JesseWZ (27 Nov 2007)

Forgive me if I am ignorant, but is child abuse a criminal offence under the criminal code? And if so, does this instance,willingly leaving a child in a harmful environment count as abuse?


----------



## The_Falcon (27 Nov 2007)

JesseWZ said:
			
		

> Forgive me if I am ignorant, but is child abuse a criminal offence under the criminal code?


No there is no blanket charge of child abuse, just charges for specific offences.



> And if so, does this instance,willingly leaving a child in a harmful environment count as abuse?



That would be up to the CAS to determine, however there is a specific criminal charge, that could be laid, CC 218 abadoning a child.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (27 Nov 2007)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> That would be up to the CAS to determine, however there is a specific criminal charge, that could be laid, CC 218 abadoning a child.



From The Code:
Abandoning child

218. Every one who unlawfully abandons or exposes a child who is under the age of ten years, so that its life is or is likely to be endangered or its health is or is likely to be permanently injured,  

Pathetically, this definition opens itself to the concept of intent.

"abandon" or "expose" includes

(a) a wilful omission to take charge of a child by a person who is under a legal duty to do so, and

(b) dealing with a child in a manner that is likely to leave that child exposed to risk without protection;


  If laid, the tool could argue that they didn't think that there would be any issue with leaving them, because they were "protected" in the car.  Crim Neg is broader, and is easier to argue.  

Criminal negligence

219. (1) Every one is criminally negligent who 

(a) in doing anything, or

(b) in omitting to do anything that it is his duty to do,

shows wanton or reckless disregard for the lives or safety of other persons.


----------



## Marauder (15 Dec 2007)

> Now the CAS should swing into action



BWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!
Oh shit, you were serious, huh? Sorry, but I've dealt with vulnerable kids in one form or another for the last 2.5 years of my professional life, and let me tell you, you would be violently ill at some of the shit that "window licker" parents are *allowed* to get away with because of CAS worker who couldn't spell "intolerably risk filled environment", let alone recognize one. It was more than once I said a quiet "You have to be fucking kidding me" under my breath when I worked in NICU.

Two off tangent but applicable points:
a) You require a license to operate a motor vehicle, but any mouther beathing, toothless crack addict can breed as indiscriminantly as they wish... WTF?
b) Who names their child "Destinee", without somehow knowing that that little human is going to one day wind up working a pole at Cheetahs or Leopards?


----------



## Urban (15 Dec 2007)

Marauder said:
			
		

> BWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!
> Oh crap, you were serious, huh? Sorry, but I've dealt with vulnerable kids in one form or another for the last 2.5 years of my professional life, and let me tell you, you would be violently ill at some of the crap that "window licker" parents are *allowed* to get away with because of CAS worker who couldn't spell "intolerably risk filled environment", let alone recognize one. It was more than once I said a quiet "You have to be ******* kidding me" under my breath when I worked in NICU.
> 
> Two off tangent but applicable points:
> ...



Nothing wrong with the name, although it may be indicative of their background considering the people who use it.

As for the indiscriminate breeders. I think, in comparison, addicts and the like can produce fairly good babies. I have a cousin by adoption (who is now being fought over) who was the daughter of an alcoholic. I haven't seen her since she was maybe 2?, but she was one sharp little cookie. Now, her mother didn't drink while she was pregnant, but regardless, the genetic material for little "Ducky" was there. What gets to me are the people with debilitating genetic disorders, some of whom have a 50 percent chance of passing them on, but yet feel compelled to bring children into this world.

Sorry for the hijacking  

Ted


----------

